# slightly confused



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah. It's probably a delta service, and they're using it like a single phase service.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like somebody let some magic smoke out of that panel hooking up the breakers wrong once upon a time.........


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

vasparky27 said:


> ok might sound like a dumb question but keep in mind I've primarily dealt with 1 phase 120/240 resi services. A mechanic needs a air compressor hooked up at his shop (I wil post pics asap) the air compressor is V208/230/460 A60/28/14 10 hp motor. at the service I have what appears too be a 120/240v services, upon opening the trough below the panel I see a taped off orange marked service cable......
> 
> any thoughts?
> perhaps someone decided that 3 phase was a bad idea or just didnt need the stinger/highleg?
> ...


 [email protected] amps [email protected] amps sounds off


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ampman said:


> [email protected] amps [email protected] amps sounds off


Yeah. It's probably 30/28/14


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The other thing it kinda bother me is the trough is the orange conductor is there is a main breaker next to it or what ?? { it should be fused after the meter }

So check that out carefull with that part.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> The other thing it kinda bother me is the trough is the orange conductor is there is a main breaker next to it or what ?? { it should be fused after the meter }
> 
> So check that out carefull with that part.
> 
> ...


Im gonna post pics soon. no breaker that I see yet. I am going too kill the breakers in the panels check for load and pull the meter before going any further. And call in some help.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. It's probably 30/28/14


 
I believe you are correct. The label was smudged looking for manufacturers info now 


Thanks!


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

If only single phase is available sell him a phase converter $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the shop that fixes my cars for the cost of parts.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

vasparky27 said:


> Im gonna post pics soon. no breaker that I see yet. I am going too kill the breakers in the panels check for load and pull the meter before going any further. And call in some help.


 
That is the wise thing to do to make sure it is not over your head on this one and triphase stuff is very tricky to deal with it if you are not prepared for it.

If that conductor is unfused you may use the tap rules however before we can do that part the photo will help a bit to see what it covered on this matter.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Before I pulled the meter I'd do some investigating. Take the panel cover and trough covers off. Use a meter to find out exactly what type of service you have. See if you really have a three phase service that's converted to single phase with the high leg taped. At that point you now have to come up with some solutions for the customer based on what you find.


----------

